

Greek maths comic is surprise bestseller - chaosdesigner
http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/news/3070/greek-maths-comic-surprise-bestseller

======
rubymaverick
I've read it and I couldn't imagine anyone on HN NOT liking it.

~~~
pgbovine
how much popular appeal do you think it has beyond the erudite geek audience?
that'd be great if this thing went really mainstream!

------
hegemonicon
You have to love a comic that stars Kurt Godel as the villain...

~~~
ngvrnd
Um... what? More of a villain than Bertrand Russell himself? I liked the
vignette where Cantor was thrilled that Russell had destroyed set theory, as
it fit into his current mental illness nicely.

------
simonista
Crazy. I just heard an absolutely glowing review of this from a friend less
than two hours ago. He said it was one of those things he picked up just to
see what it was and couldn't put down again until he'd finished it. And now
it's on Hacker News. It's definitely going on my short list.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See the comments here: <http://searchyc.com/logicomix>

------
pbhjpbhj
I expected a graphic novel to be illustrated with ... a graphic!?

------
MikeCapone
Anyone here has read it? Would you recommend it?

~~~
larryfreeman
I've read it. It's great. The focus on Bertrand Russell really worked for me
as did the interesting facts about his family and some of the famous
mathematicians of his day.

